# DH biking in Innisbruck? or in Italy?



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm thinking a trip to Europe and my buddy is thinking of riding DH there.

We found Nordkette Downhill in Innisbruck, but their site doesn't say if they have bike/gear rentals. Does anybody know?

I can handle all the trails at Blue Mountain in Ontario, and have ridden all the blue runs at Whilster and what not. I just don't like drops over 4 feet. Is Nordkette too difficult?

Thanks!

Ming


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

You are less than a 2 hour train ride from Leogang, Austria if you go to Innsbruck. Go to Leogang instead. It is a world class bike park. There is also other bike parks in the area there too.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cicatrix said:


> You are less than a 2 hour train ride from Leogang, Austria if you go to Innsbruck. Go to Leogang instead. It is a world class bike park. There is also other bike parks in the area there too.


Ok wicked! Does Leogang have bike/gear rentals?

Thanks!

Ming


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

macming said:


> Ok wicked! Does Leogang have bike/gear rentals?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ming


yep! A cool thing you can do is buy a lift pass ( i can't remember the exact name) and you can take the lift up leogang, ride it, then take the lift up and take a lift to another park in saalbach hinterglemm or saalfelden. It is saal something (or you may be able to ride there on single track) and then ride the addidas bike park there. Check the leogang bike park website and/or the addidas bike park website.

You can also take a short train ride east and ride Wagrain bike park and Schladming bike park. You are in prime downhill territory.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

cicatrix said:


> yep! A cool thing you can do is buy a lift pass ( i can't remember the exact name) and you can take the lift up leogang, ride it, then take the lift up and take a lift to another park in saalbach hinterglemm or saalfelden. It is saal something (or you may be able to ride there on single track) and then ride the addidas bike park there. Check the leogang bike park website and/or the addidas bike park website.
> 
> You can also take a short train ride east and ride Wagrain bike park and Schladming bike park. You are in prime downhill territory.


Very interesting  So if you had one day to ride in Europe, let's say within 4 hours of driving from Innisbruck, where would you go?

I just need to find a park that has bike/gear rental because I won't be able to bring my own bike.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

macming said:


> Very interesting  So if you had one day to ride in Europe, let's say within 4 hours of driving from Innisbruck, where would you go?
> 
> I just need to find a park that has bike/gear rental because I won't be able to bring my own bike.


Leogang, of course. But I don't have one day to ride in europe, I'm almost at 1 month of riding in europe so far . If you want downhill riding in the Alps, consider the Portes du Soleil region on the French/Swiss border. 13 bike parks, all accessible by lift. That is where I am currently, and will be here until the end of June.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, google maps says it is a 5.5 hour drive from innsbruck to champery, switzerland.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm bored today, and my back and ankle are a bit sore so I am stuck inside, so I'll give you a good overview of the riding within 4 hours drive of Innsbruck.

Innsbruck itself actually has some pretty good riding. It is actually the one place, thus far, that I regret not going to. My train went through it, and it seemed pretty beautiful. Anyway, there are a lot of single tracks in the mountains around the city, and from what people have told me, they are pretty accessible. You just have to do a little hiking or riding uphill before you get to the fun parts. 

A little over an hours drive west you can go to Ischgl, Austria (isn't that name pretty crazy?). Apparently there has been a resurgence in downhill riding there, and more places are being built. There is a bike park there, and from what I am told it is pretty damn good.

To the east you have Leogang, etc etc. Already talked about it. Probably a 2 hour drive.

To the south you get into Italy. There is Val di Sole and Livigno. I'm not quite sure how long those drives are, but they are apparently pretty nice. I'm sure there are also a bunch of single tracks in the mountains as well. 

To the north you have Garmisch in Germany. There is also Oberammergau. Again, great biking.

The thing is, everything is so close together, and a 4 hour drive can get you pretty damn far. I'd highly recommend the train system. They seriously go everywhere, and it is pretty reasonably priced. Honestly, you could drive 4 hours and be on the other side of Austria at Semmering (great bike park), or you can take the train. You also do not need to have a bike park in order to rent a downhill/freeride bike. I've found that many bike shops have rentals, although I have not used them because I brought my own.


----------

